# Home made ice sled?



## hoghunter011583

So I am going to make a little ice sled, I know I can buy one for 20 bucks but I'm wanting to do it as a little project. I'm thinking of putting a fire pit on the back of it so I can make a fire out there to warm up and maybe through a burger on. I'm trying to think of all the gadgets that I'll end up with once I'm 100% setup. All I have now is 2 poles, tackle box and my auger. What else do you guys have that I'll need to make a spot for in the future?
I'm going to make it 3 feet wide and 5 feet long.
It will have a seat build onto the back end and the fire pit will be in the middle, so I'll site on the back looking backwards away from the sled while fishing and the fire pit will be behind me.


----------



## Grandpa D

The problem will be weight.
I have seen home made sleds with old skies under them that work good until they get over loaded and the snow gets deep.
Then the sled becomes very difficult to pull.

I hope yours works for you.


----------



## Bears Butt

You will need a space for a small cooler, tackle box or bag, fish finder and a compartment or bucket to put the fish in. Grandpa D is right about weight. I too have seen some pretty nice homemade sleds but the guys pulling them worked their tushes off getting them out on the ice.
With design, keep in mind access to most lakes is a down hill endeavor to get to the ice and it's an uphill one getting back off.
Good luck!


----------



## hoghunter011583

Grandpa D said:


> The problem will be weight.
> I have seen home made sleds with old skies under them that work good until they get over loaded and the snow gets deep.
> Then the sled becomes very difficult to pull.
> 
> I hope yours works for you.


I had thought about that. I'm going to make it out of cedar and really thin plywood. The whole thing should weigh about 10 pounts at the most. The bottom is going to be flat with ribs like a jet sled.


----------



## sinergy

Sounds cool I seen guy at pineview who had mounted old skis to the bottom of his sled. It would be cool to somehow mount one of those small bbq's on it you could grill and chill


----------



## Al Hansen

Do it with more than 2 ski's to support the extra weight.


----------



## hoghunter011583

Why have skis? It seems like you'd need way more surface area than skis, why not have a flat bottom like a jet sled? It seems like no matter how wide the skis they are going to dig into the snow and cause more trouble than they would be worth.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

how are you going to roll up the front edge of the sled so it doesn't dig into the snow? what about snow boards?
lots of surface area with them; but I don't think there is enough lip. I once played with making strap brackets for the front of my atv to mount snow boards, and then use my sand paddles in the rear. I stopped because I felt the boards I was using didn't have enough lip. I was trying to acheive this (picture) on a budget. I have wittnessed atv's with the trax's system shreed belts because of the force these trax's put on them. So I was thinking to convert my sport atv that is chain driven to slove that problem.


----------



## DwachNess

*Admin, where are you?! WTF?! m?..*



> Do it with more than 2 skis to support the extra weight.


wow, seriously?!

ANY QUESTIONS???


----------



## wyogoob

Yes, I have questions:
1) Are you the dwachness monster from Moscow Russia?
2) Are you OK, you look a little pale?
3) Are you a Communist?
3a) If you are a commie, did you vote for Obama?
4) Are you familiar with the term "Spammer"?
5) How tall is your sister?


----------



## EmptyNet

Sic 'em goob. //dog//


----------



## hoghunter011583

BROWN BAGGER said:


> how are you going to roll up the front edge of the sled so it doesn't dig into the snow? what about snow boards?
> lots of surface area with them; but I don't think there is enough lip. I once played with making strap brackets for the front of my atv to mount snow boards, and then use my sand paddles in the rear. I stopped because I felt the boards I was using didn't have enough lip. I was trying to acheive this (picture) on a budget. I have wittnessed atv's with the trax's system shreed belts because of the force these trax's put on them. So I was thinking to convert my sport atv that is chain driven to slove that problem.


Ah, you may not know this but I am a carpenter my friend, wood bends at high temps. I will bend the botom up, I'm working on it tonight, coming along really good! I'll send pics tomorrow night!!


----------



## huntnbum

I hope this isn't against the rules, but there are a hole lot of hand made sleds to be seen on this site. http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/in ... ic=27007.0


----------



## wyogoob

huntnbum said:


> I hope this isn't against the rules, but there are a hole lot of hand made sleds to be seen on this site. http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/in ... ic=27007.0


Cool stuff. I made one of those plywood lean-tos, used it for years.


----------



## hoghunter011583

cool pics but mine is going to be set up so the only thing I have to take out is the auger. I want all my gear to stay in the sled so all I have to do to move to another spot is reall up and drag it to another area. I am almost done, although I'll keep adding on to it as I use it the basic idea is complete. I'm going to use it Saturday. I just hope I don't light my backside on fire!!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

can't wait to see the pic's. interested in this heating method, with out ignition. cool you are a carpenter, cause I'm on the other side of the equation..... chip maker


----------



## hoghunter011583

I have the whole body done, all I have to do is finish the fire pit. The sled weighs 6pounds!! It is almost 5 feet long and 3 feet wide. Saturday I will be at East canyon!!!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER

impressive..........most impressive..........use the force on those E.C. fish

shoot some pics


----------



## hoghunter011583

So I didn't do the fire pit yet because I want to see how much weight I can add. I loaded it up and drug it in my backyard ( my neighbors already know I'm nuts)! It pulled super easy so I think I'd be safe to add 10-15 lbs of wood and the fire pit! I'll be looking for the trout at East Canyon tomorrow!! I'll take a few pics while I'm there. Nothing fancy yet but once I have it finished it should be sweet!!


----------



## Huge29

pics??


----------



## hoghunter011583

I took the sled out today to East Canyon and it work like a charm!! Really light even going up the steepness. Another great thing was being able to walk over the soft edge of the ice by just walking on the sled!
I'm going to Pineview tomorow if it doesn't snow to bad. I'll post up pictures soon as I figure out how to resize them!!


----------



## huntnbum

you're killing us man, we need photo's


----------



## hoghunter011583

I'll have them tomorrow for sure. What size do the pics need to be?


----------



## Grandpa D

Here is how you post pictures.
viewtopic.php?f=53&t=519


----------



## KennyC

Cricket Cricket! :O•-: o-||


----------



## wyogoob




----------



## Al Hansen

Now you got me wanting pics. o-||


----------



## Huge29

KennyC said:


> Cricket Cricket! :O•-: o-||


+1


----------



## Bears Butt

PICTURES!!!!!!


----------



## STEVO

Mabey he went out and tried out his sled again and fell in?



> KennyC wrote:
> Cricket Cricket!


+1
I would like to see a pic of this beast also!!!!


----------



## huntnbum

found it.........viewtopic.php?f=6&t=31928


----------



## twinkielk15

As long as you're making a stove you should check out the plans on Lincoln Electric for the "Ice Fishing Stove". That thing is amazing. I routinely fish in my little hut with that thing burning, all the doors/windows open, and wearing just a t-shirt. Well, not JUST a t-shirt but you know what I mean. I was going to post a link but the site is down right now.


----------

